# Just picked up a 724D without Engine



## race21 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello. New member here. I spotted a JD snowblower at the local junk yard sitting next to the scrap metal dumpster. It was missing the motor, but looked to be in really good shape. So, I loaded it up and took it home. Upon checking the serial number, it appears to be a 2001 model. I'm thinking about using a 6.5hp predator motor. One of the problems is that I don't have the pulleys that go on the crank. Everything else is there, the belts and tensioner pulleys and both lower pulleys. I looked on the JD parts catalog and it appears that there were two different pulleys that are used. One went on the crankshaft and the other went on a shaft next to it. 

So, my question is can I make this work without the extra shaft and just use a double pulley on the crankshaft for both belts? Or am iI looking at the diagram wrong? Obviously, I'd probably have to change both belts to work with double pulley. This my first snowblower, btw. Thanks


----------



## race21 (Nov 27, 2017)

I did find this double pulley used in 526 and 726 snowblowers. Part number M45490
Ebay link:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere-M...wers/192362925484?_mwBanner=1&epid=1600659092

Not sure if it would work. It is for a 3/4" shaft.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

they make sleeves to go from 3/4 to 1 inch lots of them on fleabay


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds Like You'll need a Double shaft Engine. Posting the Model Number Helps Us to Help You.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

From


----------



## race21 (Nov 27, 2017)

jtclays said:


> From JD parts site the original engine was Tecumseh OHSK70-72507B which had dual output shafts. The original ran the transmission with the camshaft PTO which runs opposite the crankshaft. Problem trying to run a single PTO shaft is your drive speeds will run backward (you'll end up with 6 reverse and 2 forward). You can test it easily to make sure with the belt cover off. Put the speed selector in any forward gear, zip tie the drive handle down, stick a block or box under the belly pan to get the tires off the ground a bit and rotate the drive pulley inside the belt cover counter clockwise as you face the front of the blower. The wheels will turn backward. If they turn forward a single shaft will work.
> Also, if you got the belt cover with the machine looking inside will likely show two clear areas where the old sheaves were.



Ya, I just checked it out. I did what you suggested and the wheels do rotate backwards. So, is there anyway around this without using a double shaft engine? The serial number is: MO724DX201641 and is a 724D W/B. Thanks for all the helpful info.

PS. The belt cover was gone.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Look


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the Plug, JT...I do, actually have an Ariens Double Shaft Engine, as Pictured in the Post Above. However, We Don't know the OP's Location.


----------



## race21 (Nov 27, 2017)

I located a 8hp Tecumseh dual shaft engine on Craigslist. Will this work?
https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/8hp-engine-snowblower/6409479005.html


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## race21 (Nov 27, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Yup. Strong price for condition and needing a rope, though. Twin screw Tec's though are hard to find, so if it runs out OK show him 3 $20's and see if he takes it. Bargaining chip is you need to remove the pulleys to use yours and the fact you have no outlet for electric start at the cabin where you need to use it.......... Good luck.:grin:


Thanks for the response. I don't have the pulleys. They were gone. Could I use the pulleys that are on there possibly? The parts catalog showed the pulley for auger is 3.3 inches. I couldn't find the size of the smaller pulley on the camshaft for the drive wheels.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

race21 said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't have the pulleys. They were gone. Could I use the pulleys that are on there possibly? The parts catalog showed the pulley for auger is 3.3 inches. I couldn't find the size of the smaller pulley on the camshaft for the drive wheels.


i'd offer $40 and settle on 50
worry more about pulleys lining up to auger pulley, drive should line up, then compensate belt lengths if engine pulleys arent the same as it was on the jd


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It was suggested on here that I could remove the under drivetrain and flip it left to the right side then a single shaft engine could be used.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

JLawrence08648 said:


> It was suggested on here that I could remove the under drivetrain and flip it left to the right side then a single shaft engine could be used.


I have an old MTD 5/22 which I replaced the dual shaft Tecumseh with a Predator 212cc single shaft. On the MTD snow blowers it is easy to take apart the transmission and flip the gear over to the other side and then place the pick up wheel on the other side of the friction disk so you have 5 forward speeds and 2 reverse speeds.


----------

